# Check in here if you have pre-ordered a Premiere.



## cautionespn (Feb 21, 2003)

Who has pre-ordered? I have purchased a Premiere XL with Lifetime (upgrading an old S2DT with lifetime) along with the 3 year extended warranty (my TivoHD died about a month ago and with a $700 investment, I don't want to take that chance again). I'll be plugging in my 1TB DVR Extender drive for simply huge storage capacity.

I'll check back in when I get a shipping notice.


----------



## spongeweed (Mar 4, 2010)

Pre-ordered the premiere last night-


----------



## bradolson (Mar 14, 2006)

I preordered last night with the $200 lifetime discount. My S3 unit is slowly dying (frequent reboots, etc... that didn't go away after changing the HD) so I figured it's a good way to get a new unit with lifetime at a decent price.


----------



## litkaj (Jun 5, 2007)

I ordered two XL yesterday from BestBuy.

EDIT: (2) Premiere XL @ $500 each. Both will have Lifetime @ $300 each (my S3 is on a 3 year pre-pay that expires in a couple months). Bing Cashback got me 5&#37; back on the hardware ($50 total) and RewardZone gets me an extra $20 in BB Gift Certificates. That's a total of $1530.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I preordered two(320GB) from TiVo yesterday. But this morning I decided to order two more 320GB units and two 1TB units. My plan is to sell all my TiVoHD and Series 3 boxes and use the six Premiere boxes instead.
I got lifetime on all six units for the $200.

Hopefully I can get a decent amount for my current six boxes with 1TB drives and Lifetime service. Hopefully it will be enough to come close to covering the six Premiere boxes.

then my other three boxes on monthly with 1TB drives expire later this year, so when I sell those I can just pocket the money from them.


----------



## litkaj (Jun 5, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> I preordered two(320GB) from TiVo yesterday. But this morning I decided to order two more 320GB units and two 1TB units. My plan is to sell all my TiVoHD and Series 3 boxes and use the six Premiere boxes instead.
> I got lifetime on all six units for the $200.
> 
> Hopefully I can get a decent amount for my current six boxes with 1TB drives and Lifetime service. Hopefully it will be enough to come close to covering the six Premiere boxes.


Holy crap, and I thought I was taking a lot of flak for spending $1500...


----------



## greensky (Mar 3, 2010)

Pre-ordered mine yesterday. I've had a series 2 w/lifetime for quite a while now.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

litkaj said:


> Holy crap, and I thought I was taking a lot of flak for spending $1500...


I don't mind spending it as long as selling my current TiVos covers the cost. Without that I would only be getting one Premiere 320GB box.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

not to be nosey, but do you all mind posting the total price tag?


----------



## ldobson (Jan 18, 2004)

I ordered a TiVo Premiere XL yesterday, as I was already in the market for a HD XL, got the new box for the same $399 price that Amazon was selling the HD XL for, so it made sense 

For once waiting that extra week paid off.

Update: Ordered it directly from TiVo.com, There is a $100 discount for existing Tivo Subscribers which brings the price down to $399 with FREE Shippinig.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

thanks dude, can you all post where you ordered it from too... how did you get it for $399?


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

I ordered the XL from Tivo using f$&#37;wal$t.com for a savings on $50 for the unit and 4% for the service. I got it for $499,for the box and $299 for the lifetime as I have a THD on the last few months of the 3yr deal. (They didn't have lifetime available for single box users until after I opted for the 3yr deal)


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

I pre-ordered the non-XL from Tivo ($299 free ship, no tax), with Lifetime ($199) plus 3 year extended warrenty ($39). 

I've been without Tivo for a couple years because of DirecTV... and have been missing it. So I think I'll switch to cable+ANT with the Premiere.


----------



## JonHB (Aug 28, 2007)

Just ordered XL version, 3 yr ext. warranty and lifetime! My kids will be happy as they can now have my Tivo HD and we can retire the Lifetime Series 1 from their TV.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

Why is everyone going for the XL? Simply more HD space... or am I missing something?


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

davewhittle ~ how did you get lifetime for 199?


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

Mike-Mike said:


> davewhittle ~ how did you get lifetime for 199?


I had a series 1 (activated 2/25/2000!) that had Lifetime service.


----------



## kegs (Jul 19, 2004)

just pre-ordered mine...non-XL from Tivo-$299, Lifetime-$199 and 3 year extended warrenty ($39)


----------



## Corran Horn (Feb 12, 2002)

Anyone have experience swapping in/out their eSATA drives between Tivo's? How does it handle that? If I were to get a Premiere, that'd be on my list of things to do.


----------



## litkaj (Jun 5, 2007)

DaveWhittle said:


> Why is everyone going for the XL? Simply more HD space... or am I missing something?


I don't care about the remote (I use a Harmony One), nor do I particularly care about the THX certification. Nope, for me it's the storage space.

My S3 has been upgraded to 1TB and I can't imagine cutting back to 320GB, especially if I'm also picking up a second unit and will have 4 tuners to play with (and yes, I know that with 2 I'd actually have 640GB). Since we don't know if we'll be able to expand to a larger drive at launch, the extra couple hundred dollars is worth it to me.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Corran Horn said:


> Anyone have experience swapping in/out their eSATA drives between Tivo's? How does it handle that? If I were to get a Premiere, that'd be on my list of things to do.


Never doable. The drive is basically paired with the physical Tivo. It might boot, but you need to C&DE whenever moving drives across Tivo's.

And this rarely works across model numbers (like the Premiere and S3/HD).


----------



## Corran Horn (Feb 12, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> Never doable. The drive is basically paired with the physical Tivo. It might boot, but you need to C&DE whenever moving drives across Tivo's.
> 
> And this rarely works across model numbers (like the Premiere and S3/HD).


Gotcha. Looks like at the very least I'll have to do a wipe. Much appreciated!

(sorry for the OT posts)


----------



## b3ar (Dec 2, 2005)

DaveWhittle said:


> Why is everyone going for the XL? Simply more HD space... or am I missing something?


More HD space with the possibility of significantly more. The S3 platform is limited to ~1.25TB in the standard flavor or 2TB in the XL version. I assume similar limitations will apply with the S4 platform.


----------



## litkaj (Jun 5, 2007)

b3ar said:


> More HD space with the possibility of significantly more. The S3 platform is limited to ~1.25TB in the standard flavor or 2TB in the XL version. I assume similar limitations will apply with the S4 platform.


I thought all the THD boxes could do 2TB and that it was just the S3 that had the lower limit?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Its 1TB plus the size of the original drive. No one know what the Premiere boxes will allow or not. Could be same, could be locked up tight, could support any currently available drive size....time will tell.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Well I ordered 2 Premiere XLs with lifetime. I also added the extended warranty since I don't plan to upgrade the drives any time soon as a result. I can live with $40 for 3 years.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

I ordered the 320GB with Lifetime the first day. It will replace my TiVo HD, and my 1TB Extender, CableCard and Tuning Adapter will be moved to it. Since it is still 2 tuners, I added a plain vanilla HDMI cable box, so we can view when both channels are busy recording. Since everthing is controlled with Harmony 670's, I just made the former Music button, next to the DVR button, a Cable button, so moving from the TiVo, if it is busy, is one button press. If you have not used the Harmony remotes to simplify your setup, you should try them.


----------



## TivoInNY (Dec 19, 2002)

Ordered a Premiere XL w/lifetime (for $199). It'll join a much-loved, still-going-strong three and a half year old S3 (also with lifetime and a 750GB hard drive upgrade).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Mike-Mike said:


> not to be nosey, but do you all mind posting the total price tag?


 $2,219.92 for four Premieres with the 3 yr extended warranty, Lifetime, and tax.

$1,529.96 for two Premiere XL units with the 3 yr extended warranty, Lifetime and tax

But I went back and canceled so I can reorder them for the Fatwallet cashback. But I have to wait for the temporary authorizations to fall off the card since I also made a couple of other orders and decided to change those too. So I had $5K hit my card with temp authorizations that need to disappear before I order again. As long as I can get the Fatwallet cashback it will be worth it.


----------



## yuckydog (Mar 12, 2003)

I just ordered a Premiere with LT. I have an S3 with lifetime and an S3 with monthly and was planning on getting lifetime for it but with the S4 coming soon, i figured it was worth it to upgrade. I keep thinking that I'll miss the OLED display but I hardly ever looked at it. It was definitely cool though...


----------



## Bsteenson (Jul 30, 2000)

I ordered a Premiere the day of the announcement. I paid $299.99 for the unit from TiVo, plus Lifetime for $199, so $498.99 total shipped. I'll also get about $50 back eventually by going through FatWallet.

I went with the lower storage model because a $200 premium for 1 TB storage vs. 320 GB just doesn't make sense to me.

If it turns out that the Premiere is as easy to upgrade yourself as previous models it will be simple to drop in a 1TB (or maybe bigger?!) hard drive that can be purchased for well under $100.

Even if it isn't possible to upgrade it yourself, or it's too complicated, or you don't want to void your warranty, you can get a 1 TB My DVR Expander external eSATA drive from amazon.com right now for $129. That will give you the 320 GB drive in the unit PLUS 1 TB external storage for still far less than the cost of the XL, and it's all still under warranty and supported by TiVo if there are any problems. Seems to me that's the best way to go.


----------



## HawaiiTivoLover (May 4, 2005)

just ordered the Premiere XL, is there any word on whether the Esata 1 TB My DVR Expander will work with the Premiere?


----------



## radkon (Feb 3, 2005)

How are you guys getting the $199 lifetime service?

I was an early adopter of the S2 and both have lifetime service but when I login to Tivo.com and go to purchase it shows $299 for lifetime service


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

When you log into Tivo.com you will see an upgrade option on the very first page or under Shop. This link may or may not work.

https://www3.tivo.com/store/upgrade.do


----------



## sdzc (Sep 4, 2005)

cautionespn said:


> Who has pre-ordered? I have purchased a Premiere XL with Lifetime (upgrading an old S2DT with lifetime) along with the 3 year extended warranty (my TivoHD died about a month ago and with a $700 investment, I don't want to take that chance again). I'll be plugging in my 1TB DVR Extender drive for simply huge storage capacity.
> 
> I'll check back in when I get a shipping notice.


When you do this upgrade, do you end up with Lifetime on both boxes?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

sdzc said:


> When you do this upgrade, do you end up with Lifetime on both boxes?


yes

Which is what makes it a good deal. I plan to sell my six lifetime S3 units and keep the six Premiere units with the 3 year warranty. I don't plan on replacing the hard drive in them. Two of the boxes I ordered were XL units(which is where most of my FiOS recordings will be on) and I will use TiVo desktop to transfer any recordings to keep the other boxes free for more recordings.


----------



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

Just pre-ordered premiere this afternoon. Looking forward to April.


----------



## natkins (Oct 16, 2004)

Me too! Me too! I just placed my order for a Premiere XL. 

When I got my order receipt it said shipping via "H1." What the heck is that? How does Tivo usually ship their products: UPS or FedEx or ?

(PS: I love the fact that my 8-yr old Series 2 is still going strong with its original hard drive. I've only had to replace the power supply.)


----------



## stevep927 (Feb 26, 2010)

I pre-ordered two from Amazon. Haven't been a Tivo user since my Directv days. I just can't stand Time Warner's dvr anymore.


----------



## riekl (Jan 29, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> yes
> 
> Which is what makes it a good deal. I plan to sell my six lifetime S3 units and keep the six Premiere units with the 3 year warranty. I don't plan on replacing the hard drive in them. Two of the boxes I ordered were XL units(which is where most of my FiOS recordings will be on) and I will use TiVo desktop to transfer any recordings to keep the other boxes free for more recordings.


Uh .. no this is misinformation.

Unless your CURRENT box you are upgrading already has lifetime, you do NOT give lifetime on the 'current' box by buying lifetime on the premire box through the upgrade which is what he was asking.


----------



## riekl (Jan 29, 2001)

natkins said:


> Me too! Me too! I just placed my order for a Premiere XL.
> 
> When I got my order receipt it said shipping via "H1." What the heck is that? How does Tivo usually ship their products: UPS or FedEx or ?
> 
> (PS: I love the fact that my 8-yr old Series 2 is still going strong with its original hard drive. I've only had to replace the power supply.)


H1 == First half of the year


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

natkins said:


> Me too! Me too! I just placed my order for a Premiere XL.
> 
> When I got my order receipt it said shipping via "H1." What the heck is that? How does Tivo usually ship their products: UPS or FedEx or ?
> 
> (PS: I love the fact that my 8-yr old Series 2 is still going strong with its original hard drive. I've only had to replace the power supply.)


I'm guessing that's the contract assembler's warehouse it will ship from. Since shipping is free, it's their choice of carrier.


----------



## rhoops (Jan 8, 2005)

Mike-Mike said:


> not to be nosey, but do you all mind posting the total price tag?


I ordered a TiVo Premiere XL with lifetime service, and three year warranty.
I have a current Series 2 so I got $ 100 off on the service and $ 100 off on the machine,.

TiVo Premiere XL $ 499.99 + 28 tax $ 527.99
3 year warranty 39.99
Lifetime service 299.00

Total $ 866.98

Randy Hoops
Springfield, MO


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

rhoops said:


> I ordered a TiVo Premiere XL with lifetime service, and three year warranty.
> I have a current Series 2 so I got $ 100 off on the service and $ 100 off on the machine,.
> 
> TiVo Premiere XL $ 499.99 + 28 tax $ 527.99
> ...


I must be missing it then. The Premiere XL price is $499 so if you got $100 off it would be $399 and the MSD lifetime is $299. You may want to double check what you paid and make sure you used the upgrade offer link.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

I was thinking that didn't make sense either


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

riekl said:


> Uh .. no this is misinformation.
> 
> Unless your CURRENT box you are upgrading already has lifetime, you do NOT give lifetime on the 'current' box by buying lifetime on the premire box through the upgrade which is what he was asking.


Yes, i have boxes on monthly and boxes on Lifetime. Both deals are good, the Lifetime and the monthly. For me my monthly boxes subscriptions run out this Summer. I can get a Premiere and the rest of the contract is transferred to the Premiere. Allowing me to sell my old boxes and in a few months when my monthly contract runs out. I can either get a new monthly contract or Lifetime, or sell those premiere boxes.
I have a friend interested in them so I will probably be selling those boxes to him, leaving me with my lifetime boxes.


----------



## radkon (Feb 3, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> When you log into Tivo.com you will see an upgrade option on the very first page or under Shop. This link may or may not work.
> 
> https://www3.tivo.com/store/upgrade.do


Thanks that link did the trick!


----------



## whynot83706 (Jul 27, 2006)

Just pre-ordered premiere through Amazon.....this is my first Tivo .


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I pre-ordered a Premiere XL with lifetime through FatWallet yesterday. Here's the breakdown:

Premiere XL = $499.99
Lifetime Service = $199.00
Tax = $31.25

Total = $730.24

Final price after $57.96 Fatwallet Cash Back = *$672.28*


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Ordered the Premiere on March 3. The $199 lifetime (plus keeping my existing TivoHD active) was too good a deal to pass up. I was looking for a second Tivo anyway, so I'll keep my current TivoHD where it is and add the new one in my home theater. Looking forward to April.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

I ordered 1 premiere XL on Staurday. I am so sick of my Comcast DVR (SARA Guide) over here in South Jersey. Got sucked in to a 6 month comcast DVR promotion and ends (Thank God) in March.


----------



## puckettcg (Feb 10, 2006)

I have one lifetimed Tivo HD - if I hit upgrade on that box, the box is full-priced but I get the $199 price for lifetime. But, if I hit upgrade on any of my other boxes without lifetime, I get a 20&#37; discount on the box, but Lifetime is $399. So, I wonder what the cost of lifetime would be if I buy the box from Weakness? Would I get a MSD discount and only pay $299 for lifetime? $199 for Lifetime is a no-brainer; $299 puts me on the fence; $399 is a non-starter.

EDIT: I just called TIVO to cancel subscription on my broken box but when I told the rep I had ordered a box she told me to wait on the cancellation (gave me a month free) and advised that when I activate the new box I could swap out the box so I won't have a commitment. Also, turns out I can upgrade other than my primary box for the $299 MSD, and get the 20% discount on the box. With a 20% discount on the box, I can swallow the $299 lifetime cost.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

If you buy the box from anyone other than TiVo, when you add it to your account you will have all the regular options. As a result since this is your second/third TiVo you will be offered $299 for lifetime.

I would just call TiVo and verify if that new box would qualify for $299 lifetime if you order with 20&#37; off.


----------



## SirDucky (Nov 18, 2007)

I just pre-ordered 2 Premiere XL's with lifetime through fatwallet.com

My 2 current HD XL's with lifetime will be going up for sale next month. Should be a fairly cheap upgrade. 

I'm really looking forward to this new upgrade! 

Thanks everybody for the heads up on the fatwallet deal.


----------



## mikebaratta (Feb 26, 2010)

I pre-ordered the regular premiere to replace my series 2 DT. The tivoHD is going up into the bedroom.

Didn't see the need to up to the XL, although the THX optimizer thing seems cool. I never have any space issues on the HD. If I need to keep something for an extended period of time like kids movies - I transfer them to the PC.


----------



## jayhajj (Dec 22, 2009)

I ordered four upgrades with lifetime last night.
$519.99 each w/ tax
- $ 45.46 fatwallet cashback
---------
$474.53 ea.

My units being replaced were
Two TiVo HDs w/ lifetime ($500ea on TiVo Father's day '09 special)
Two TiVo HDs w/ lifetime ($400ea on Best Buy Black Friday '09 Sale)

Figured it was a no-brainer to e-Bay those and hope to break even but even $450ea would only set me back $100 total.

I was considering getting rid of my 500GB WD My DVR Expander and getting one Premiere XL but decided the extra capacity on all four Premieres plus the existing expander were plenty.

-Jay


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Have you all checked eBay lately? There are dozens and dozens of Tivo HDs and Tivo S3s, many with lifetime. The market is already flooded, and will only get more flooded.

You might all be a little optimistic about selling your old Tivos, and how much you can get for them.


----------



## ArcticZ (May 23, 2004)

I also just pre-ordered the regular premiere last night. also got the lifetime sub for $199. going from a s2 single turner to the hd premiere. Looking forward to this unit.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

ArcticZ said:


> Looking forward to this unit.


that's what she said?


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

Mike-Mike said:


> that's what she said?


LMFAO nice.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> Have you all checked eBay lately? There are dozens and dozens of Tivo HDs and Tivo S3s, many with lifetime. The market is already flooded, and will only get more flooded.
> 
> You might all be a little optimistic about selling your old Tivos, and how much you can get for them.


This is what I'm worried about. I figure I can't sell my boxes until I get the premiere


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

prior to the Premiere announcement coming out I was trying to get a Tivo HD on Ebay, and they always went for a high price, I was trying to get one for $150 to match the Best Buy deal, but I never got one that cheap.. 

granted it may change for people wanting the newer box, but I would think they will sell pretty easy


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

Mike-Mike said:


> prior to the Premiere announcement coming out I was trying to get a Tivo HD on Ebay, and they always went for a high price, I was trying to get one for $150 to match the Best Buy deal, but I never got one that cheap..
> 
> granted it may change for people wanting the newer box, but I would think they will sell pretty easy


woot.com has the Series 3 cheap today!


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

AbMagFab said:


> Have you all checked eBay lately? There are dozens and dozens of Tivo HDs and Tivo S3s, many with lifetime. The market is already flooded, and will only get more flooded ... You might all be a little optimistic about selling your old Tivos, and how much you can get for them.


I agree. At this point, I think someone would have to be extremely lucky to break even on the upgrade. Realistically, you're probably looking at a layout of at least $50-$100 for the swap.


----------



## propeciakid (Sep 26, 2008)

gweempose said:


> I agree. At this point, I think someone would have to be extremely lucky to break even on the upgrade. Realistically, you're probably looking at a layout of at least $50-$100 for the swap.


Agreed. I'd be happy if my layout would only be $100 for the new unit.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

i2k said:


> woot.com has the Series 3 cheap today!




WOW! And I paid between $500 and $700 for the three I bought in December 2006.
That is a great deal at Woot!


----------



## chewy2314 (Sep 11, 2003)

Talked to CS about how to cancel on a 3yr sub that will expire in a few months on my S2DT and was offered:

$199 for Premiere (no contract) and my 3yr will move to Premiere.
Once contract is up, monthly will be grandfathered to $6.95/mo.

I'm thinking this is a decent deal. Any comments?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

chewy2314 said:


> Talked to CS about how to cancel on a 3yr sub that will expire in a few months on my S2DT and was offered:
> 
> $199 for Premiere (no contract) and my 3yr will move to Premiere.
> Once contract is up, monthly will be grandfathered to $6.95/mo.
> ...


That's $40 lower than the offers they gave me for my TiVoHD boxes that will expire from a 3 year subscription this Summer.


----------



## chewy2314 (Sep 11, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> That's $40 lower than the offers they gave me for my TiVoHD boxes that will expire from a 3 year subscription this Summer.


Didn't sound like anyone else was seeing this offer.... maybe cause my 1st TiVo was registered in 2001?


----------



## TVCricket (Mar 7, 2010)

I am this close to preordering, but the latest subscriber news is really worrying me. I already renewed my Sirius/XM sub for a year. I'd hate to have 2 subscriptions to products who's company's went belly up.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

TVCricket said:


> I am this close to preordering, but the latest subscriber news is really worrying me. I already renewed my Sirius/XM sub for a year. I'd hate to have 2 subscriptions to products who's company's went belly up.


Stop prating about and order one already, for goodness sake! TiVo will be around for a long time yet!


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

I have Sirius, I don't see them going away anytime soon... same for Tivo...


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

"Life is short - get a Tivo."


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I changed my mind - wasn't going to get a Premiere, at least for a while, but ordered an XL with lifetime after seeing the video demo of the new interface.

Will (try) and sell an upgraded 1GB Tivo HD with lifetime to offset the cost.


----------



## TVCricket (Mar 7, 2010)

DaveWhittle said:


> "Life is short - get a Tivo."


True, but this isn't exactly like dropping a 20 spot on a cd that might turn out to have only 1 good song on it.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

TVCricket said:


> True, but this isn't exactly like dropping a 20 spot on a cd that might turn out to have only 1 good song on it.


iTunes fixed this


----------



## TVCricket (Mar 7, 2010)

Mike-Mike said:


> iTunes fixed this





> Hmm. Your ideas are intriguing to me and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Pulled the trigger earlier today, and pre-ordered 2 (non-XL) Premieres.


----------



## jrpeterson5 (Aug 4, 2003)

Kind of off topic, but thought I'd ask in this thread. In the past have there been any issues with buying TiVo's 'first run' on the new hardware? I feel like I should wait to see if there are any production issues that they will be fixing. Or are these already beta tested enough to work through those issues?


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

TVCricket said:


>


what am I missing here?


----------



## TVCricket (Mar 7, 2010)

Mike-Mike said:


> what am I missing here?


If you don't watch a lot of Simpsons, you won't get it.


----------



## Popasmurf (Jun 10, 2002)

Just pre-ordered mine to replace a S2. Got the 3 Yr. extended warranty with it.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Popasmurf said:


> Just pre-ordered mine to replace a S2. Got the 3 Yr. extended warranty with it.


It seems like a lot of people are opting to go with the extended warranty. I usually avoid extended warranties like the plague, but now I'm starting to second guess myself. What's the consensus? Is it worth it on the Premiere?


----------



## Popasmurf (Jun 10, 2002)

With TiVo, I've never gotten one, but for $40, I figgured, why not...


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Popasmurf said:


> With TiVo, I've never gotten one, but for $40, I figgured, why not...


Same here.


----------



## kingkong316 (Jul 13, 2008)

See this is what I get for you know... going out into the world.
I finally get bored at work and decide to check up on my favorite forum.
WTF there is a S4 now. I should have never left. I spent most of my morning reading the forum and by lunch time I had pre-ordered one.

Sorry Tivo Community Forum I will check you regularly again.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

gweempose said:


> It seems like a lot of people are opting to go with the extended warranty. I usually avoid extended warranties like the plague, but now I'm starting to second guess myself. What's the consensus? Is it worth it on the Premiere?


I think those of us who are going for it also went with the XL. The thinking on my part is since it already has a 1tb drive I won't be upgrading unlike the Premiere if we even can. If the drive fails during those three years it has easily covered the cost of the drive. Also for $40 for 3 years or a little over a $1 a month it seems fair to me, and if I don't use it it won't be something that felt like a waste. Also with the fatwallet cash back, it easily covers the cost of the warranty assuming the cash goes through.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

Personally, I never bother with extended warranties for gadgets and devices. My experience to date has been that if a device is going to malfunction or fail, it does so within the OEM warranty period. By the time an OEM warranty expires, the device has bedded in and just keeps on going until I replace it.

Of course, now that I've said this, the Premier XL will probably be the exception to the rule!


----------



## ilkevinli (Jan 6, 2001)

The only difference being that Tivo only gives a 90 day warranty where most companies give 1 year.



TrueTurbo said:


> Personally, I never bother with extended warranties for gadgets and devices. My experience to date has been that if a device is going to malfunction or fail, it does so within the OEM warranty period. By the time an OEM warranty expires, the device has bedded in and just keeps on going until I replace it.
> 
> Of course, now that I've said this, the Premier XL will probably be the exception to the rule!


----------



## quesodip (Mar 13, 2010)

I sold my S3 with Lifetime on CL for 480 and just ordered up the basic Premier for 515 with tax a few minutes ago. So for 35 bucks it seemed like a worthwhile upgrade. Now I just need to make do with only having 1 Tivo in the house for a few weeks. 

If all goes smoothly with the new box I will probably dump my other Lifetime HD Tivo the same way. Hopefully the market for these wont be too flooded.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

just pre-ordered an premiere XL. After the FIOS pixelation issue with the THD I thought I would never get another Tivo. I'm tired of paying $15.99 per month for the FIOS DVR, that only has a 160GB HD with no hope of it ever increasing. I also got the $199 lifetime, so I will be saving $12 per month (3.99 cable card rental) so it should pay for itself in like 5 years


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

ilkevinli said:


> The only difference being that Tivo only gives a 90 day warranty where most companies give 1 year.


Yes, understood, but given that a TiVo is always on and recording stuff to disk (even if it's only the 30 min playback buffers for each tuner) and that it is probably the most worked gadget in any AV stack, 90 days is probably enough time to burn everything in. 

The only moving part in a TiVo is the hard drive and in general, if a hard drive survives the first few days of heavy use, there's a high probability that it will last its full lifetime.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Without knowing the drive, we don't know what the lifetime of the drive is. Also I believe on the Series 3 models they had issues with the HDMI ports failing.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

If I decide to go with the warranty, is there a way to add it to my existing pre-order, or do I have to cancel the order and start from scratch?


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

innocentfreak said:


> Without knowing the drive, we don't know what the lifetime of the drive is. Also I believe on the Series 3 models they had issues with the HDMI ports failing.


Oh come on! You know TiVo are not going to put a junk drive in the machine. It'll probably be a Western Digital or a Seagate drive. Either way, both brands are pretty damned reliable (especially their 1TB drives) and if the drive doesn't fail within 90 days, it's highly unlikely to fail after that. 

I'm not worried. My Premier XL will get a full and thorough workout within the first 90 days. If it survives, I'll trust it to keep on going. If it fails after 90 days, I promise I'll come back here and eat crow.


----------



## hungarianhc (May 31, 2007)

I ordered a TiVo XL w/ lifetime service. Woohoo!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

gweempose said:


> If I decide to go with the warranty, is there a way to add it to my existing pre-order, or do I have to cancel the order and start from scratch?


With the current TiVo Series 3 (any of the three models) you have 90 days after the first activation to add the extended warranty, the option will show up under you account status and the TiVo you want the warranty on. I don't know that TiVo will do the same for the Series 4 but why not.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

Took the $100 off of a Premiere XL and transferred service from one of my S2DT units. Good timing since I was trying to figure out what to do ...

I can alsways add lifetime at the MSD rate once the current sub expires. Overall a good deal, IMO.


----------



## fareal (Feb 16, 2004)

At first I wasn't planning on making this purchase since I wasn't excited about the hardware/software, but since my Series3 3-year subscription is expiring soon I went ahead an ordered a Premiere ($299-fatwallet discount) with Lifetime sub ($299) and 3-year extended warranty ($39). Actually the fatwallet discount seems to apply to everything, not only the hardware. I'll be connecting My DVR Expander 500GB to it that is currently on my Series3. Series3 sub expires in June, not sure if I'll renew and keep it running on a second TV in the house, or sell it.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Someone asked why get the extended warranty - I never get those (only recent exception was a 60" Sony XBR1 a few years ago - which turned out to be a very wise purchase).

I got one on my XL because -
- reasonable price
- I'm comfortable with upgrading Tivos (and have done many), but was a convenience thing
- got the Fat Wallet discount that I wouldn't have known about save for another thread here so figured it was "free"
- insurance in case MFSLive and similar tools won't be available and something goes wrong.
- I thought the 90 day warranty was wimpy.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

I pre-ordered the Premiere (not XL) with lifetime. i used the fatwallet deal and upgraded one of my lifetime boxes, so it was $299 for the box and $199 for the service. I didn't choose the extended warranty because I used my amex and I've had good experiences with their extended warranty plan in the past.


----------



## Patrick (May 27, 2002)

Speaking of Warranties...

Does the 30-day "money-back guarantee" return policy apply if you take advantage of the Upgrade Offer? Although I see that the 30-day applies in the Upgrade FAQ, I saw this in the "fine print" of the 30-day offer:



> TiVo packages (combined sales of DVR and Service)
> TiVo offers a 30-day money-back guarantee for TiVo packages as described herein. Only initial activations of TiVo packages are eligible for this offer. Service renewals, TiVo package payment plan changes, and hardware replacements and upgrades are not eligible for this offer.


I'm assuming that "hardware replacements and upgrades" in this context is different than the upgrade offer purchase, correct?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Patrick said:


> Speaking of Warranties...
> 
> Does the 30-day "money-back guarantee" return policy apply if you take advantage of the Upgrade Offer? Although I see that the 30-day applies in the Upgrade FAQ, I saw this in the "fine print" of the 30-day offer:
> 
> I'm assuming that "hardware replacements and upgrades" in this context is different than the upgrade offer purchase, correct?


YES you do get the 30 day guarantee with anything you purchase from TiVo.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

XL, lifetime, 3 year warranty


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

anyone hear any rumblings of ship date?


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

This mourning using Fat wallet. The xl, lifetime and 3 year warranty


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

When are they shipping from tivo.com store? I HATE my SARA comcast DVR.


----------



## CallMeBob (Jun 15, 2005)

Why pre-order? TiVo charges tax so there is no reason not to get one at a Box store. You'd most likely get them sooner that way as well.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Because I can't get $100 in the store.


----------



## Dreamin (Sep 14, 2006)

Ipad vs. Premiere... Premiere won. 

Just ordered a non-XL, with lifetime. Upgrading from an S3.


----------



## kiwiquest (Jan 17, 2002)

Ordered a non-XL, I am hoping to use my 500 Gb external with it, it should work with the new Premiere, right?


----------



## fareal (Feb 16, 2004)

kiwiquest said:


> Ordered a non-XL, I am hoping to use my 500 Gb external with it, it should work with the new Premiere, right?


Should work, yes. I plan to do the same.


----------



## rbienstock (May 8, 2007)

Can someone please explain why some people are getting lifetime for $199 while others are being charged $299?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

rbienstock said:


> Can someone please explain why some people are getting lifetime for $199 while others are being charged $299?


Terms of the upgrade deal for old customers. If you've had a lifetimed TiVo for a while, the upgrade option will allow you to get lifetime for the new Premier for $199, but pay full price for the hardware. If you've had a monthly TiVo for a while, the upgrade option will instead give you a discount on the purchase price, but you'll have to pay $299 for lifetime (with MSD discount).


----------



## azscottb (Oct 4, 2006)

Or are they going to wait to charge your credit card until they actually ship?
I don't want to preorder through Tivo if they are going to drain me of $400 until I actually have to.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm fairly certain they put an authorization for the full amount on your credit card when you place the order, but they don't actually charge you until it ships.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

CallMeBob said:


> Why pre-order? TiVo charges tax so there is no reason not to get one at a Box store. You'd most likely get them sooner that way as well.


yeah, I was going to go to Best Buy and get one, and get some Reward points for it, but I think I will order online to get the Fat Wallet deal


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

azscottb said:


> Or are they going to wait to charge your credit card until they actually ship?
> I don't want to preorder through Tivo if they are going to drain me of $400 until I actually have to.


They will authorize the full $400 on your card when you place the order, but they won't charge it. After a few days, the authorization will clear. I know this for certain since I've already gone through the process. 

Now I have to make sure I preserve the limit on my card to make sure the funds are still there when TiVo actually charges the amount.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

...and ordered the Premiere XL instead. I might even turn my FiOS TV service back on so I can fill up that drive.


----------



## lpweiner (Sep 24, 2003)

Just checked the Fatwallet site, and it says "Cash Back available for new TiVo customers only". Are all of you who bought from the Fatwallet link sure you're getting the cashback?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

No and I don't know if that was there when I ordered. I didn't order it due to the FW deal so if I don't get it, it isn't a huge loss for me. It is almost like a rebate where I consider it bonus money.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

lpweiner said:


> Just checked the Fatwallet site, and it says "Cash Back available for new TiVo customers only". Are all of you who bought from the Fatwallet link sure you're getting the cashback?


I had the same thing when I went to Fatwallet to order. I ordered the xl last night and got email this mourning stating that I will be getting $60.96 cash back. Now really getting it in a couple months is a different story


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Feb 9, 2008)

Did it always say this?

Terms & Conditions

*Cash Back available for new TiVo customers only*
Cash Back available on TiVo DVR and service packages
4.0% Cash Back on TiVo Service Plans
7.5% Cash Back on TiVo Accessories
7.5% Cash Back on Service Gift Cards
$37.50 Cash Back on TiVo Premiere DVR
$50 Cash Back on TiVo Premiere XL DVR


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I don't recall seeing that when I ordered through FatWallet, but I really wasn't paying very close attention. It may have been there.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Feb 9, 2008)

Answered my own question... It used to say this (below) so if you ordered before they changed it you should be fine. Now? I wouldn't be comfortable risking it. It looks like this major incentive for upgrading to a Premiere may now be gone:

Terms & Conditions

*Cash Back available with purchase of TiVo box and service *
4.0% Cash Back on TiVo Service Plans 
7.5% Cash Back on TiVo Accessories 
$37.50 Cash Back on TiVo Premiere DVR
$50 Cash Back on TiVo Premiere XL DVR


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Do you have that screenshot or when it changed?


----------



## Dreamin (Sep 14, 2006)

...nevermind, wrong screenshot...


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Sorry I was looking for the original screen shot before it changed.


----------



## flaminiom (Dec 27, 2008)

I just pre-ordered... 

I also picked up a 1TB My DVR Extender on Newegg for $125 shipped. I thought about using my old 500 GB, but figured what the heck. I guess that's what... 185 hours of HD. LOL. The 500 GB is almost two years old anyway, so who know how much life it has left, plus I'm debating keeping the TivoHD running in another room for two extra tuners.


----------



## flaminiom (Dec 27, 2008)

After I thought about this for a second, I changed course and got the XL. It's $45 more than the regular Premier + 1 TB Expander. So, for a few bucks more I won't have to deal with the external drive. Obviously I'll be short 45 hours of HD recording, but it's still more HDD space than my current HD + 500 GB Expander, which has suited us fine. And of course the THX magic, whatever that means.

If the fatwallet discount happens, that will knock the difference down another $12.50, so basically $32 more. 

FFT.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

CallMeBob said:


> Why pre-order? TiVo charges tax so there is no reason not to get one at a Box store. You'd most likely get them sooner that way as well.


Just ordered mine using fatwallet tonight. (Hopefully the change to their site about existing customers won't bite me.) No tax charged to me. (Presumably because I live in tax free DE.)

In what circumstance would you be charged tax ordering from Tivo.com that you would not have to pay the same at Box store in your state?


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

greg_burns said:


> Just ordered mine using fatwallet tonight. (Hopefully the change to their site about existing customers won't bite me.) No tax charged to me. (Presumably because I live in tax free DE.)
> 
> In what circumstance would you be charged tax ordering from Tivo.com that you would not have to pay the same at Box store in your state?


No tax here either, shipping to TN.


----------



## eaayoung (Feb 5, 2008)

Anyone received a ship dates for their order? Mine still says "ordered" and it been a couple of days.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

eaayoung said:


> Anyone received a ship dates for their order? Mine still says "ordered" and it been a couple of days.


I don't think a shipping date has been solidified because they are still putting the finishing touches on the new GUI.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

gweempose said:


> I don't think a shipping date has been solidified because they are still putting the finishing touches on the new GUI.


Yep. From the "Tivo Premiere selling at Bestbuy?" thread...



TiVoJerry said:


> It looks like the excitement about HDUI was too hard to keep bottled up. These boxes are definitely being sold too early. Best Buy was asked to remedy the situation because we are still in the process of finishing the software to provide the best possible experience from the start. We expect to have the software ready for distribution in early April. Until then, the user experience will not be the cool HD we want you to see.
> 
> The April release will allow software to be installed during Guided Setup, and you will be able to see the HDUI as soon as this process is complete instead of having to wait like this. For those of you who have the box now, we hope you can be patient just a little longer. The cake is done but were still working on the frosting!


----------



## bradolson (Mar 14, 2006)

As for the FW cash back, FWIW I ordered mine through my own affiliate link (to get the full $100) and the commission was credited to my affiliate account the next day. This was using the $200 off upgrade offer. So FW is getting their commission and if they for whatever reason don't pass the half of it to you, I'd raise a fuss about it over there. All the more reason to order through your own link if you can


----------



## Dreamin (Sep 14, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> In what circumstance would you be charged tax ordering from Tivo.com that you would not have to pay the same at Box store in your state?


I believe tax is only charged if the shipping address is in Calif.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Dreamin said:


> I believe tax is only charged if the shipping address is in Calif.


I saw a FL poster mentioning tax on their order. Always thought they were suppose to charge tax if Tivo has business location in that state it was shipping too. Always thought that was just CA and NY (marketing dept.). Don't they ship from Texas warehouse too?

Either way all, all those state charge tax anyways. So not sure why the original question about it.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

Dreamin said:


> I believe tax is only charged if the shipping address is in Calif.


This is not true. I live in NJ and I was charged sales tax for my Premiere order.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dreamin said:


> I believe tax is only charged if the shipping address is in Calif.


I live in Virginia and I was charged tax on all my orders.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

bradolson said:


> As for the FW cash back, FWIW I ordered mine through my own affiliate link (to get the full $100) and the commission was credited to my affiliate account the next day. This was using the $200 off upgrade offer. So FW is getting their commission and if they for whatever reason don't pass the half of it to you, I'd raise a fuss about it over there. All the more reason to order through your own link if you can


What do you mean by my own affiliate?

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## eaayoung (Feb 5, 2008)

I live in FL and Tivo billed me $18 in sales tax.


----------



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm in IL and I was charged $15.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

flaminiom said:


> After I thought about this for a second, I changed course and got the XL. It's $45 more than the regular Premier + 1 TB Expander. So, for a few bucks more I won't have to deal with the external drive. Obviously I'll be short 45 hours of HD recording, but it's still more HDD space than my current HD + 500 GB Expander, which has suited us fine. And of course the THX magic, whatever that means.
> 
> If the fatwallet discount happens, that will knock the difference down another $12.50, so basically $32 more.
> 
> FFT.


good call. I was about to reply to your other post.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Thunderclap said:


> I'm in IL and I was charged $15.


I was charged $25 in IL


----------



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

What seems to be the best place to pre-order one of these new tivo's?


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

falcon26 said:


> What seems to be the best place to pre-order one of these new tivo's?


if you're upgrading from another Tivo? on tivo.com. you get a discount.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

DaveWhittle said:


> No tax here either, shipping to TN.


Guess I misunderstood. TN doesn't charge a sales tax? Or Tivo didn't charge? Perhpas both. 

I thought I saw it was 7% in TN...


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

greg_burns said:


> I thought I saw it was 7% in TN...


I wish! 9.25% tax in TN.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

DaveWhittle said:


> I wish! 9.25% tax in TN.


10.5% in Chicago


----------



## Popasmurf (Jun 10, 2002)

$18.75 on a $5XX order - IL



b_scott said:


> I was charged $25 in IL


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Popasmurf said:


> $18.75 on a $5XX order - IL


mine was about $800 though. XL + Lifetime + 3 year waranty.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

DaveWhittle said:


> I wish! 9.25% tax in TN.


So why didn't Tivo charge you tax? Lucky duck.


----------



## Dreamin (Sep 14, 2006)

The law is pretty simple:


> If an online retailer has a physical presence in a particular state, such as a store, business office, or warehouse, it must collect sales tax from customers in that state. If a business does not have a physical presence in a state, it is not required to collect sales tax for sales into that state.


Here's the answer from Tivo...

_TiVo charges sales tax in the following states for hardware and/or service:_









I guess they have data centers in all these states where the modem calls go (?)


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Dreamin said:


> The law is pretty simple:
> Here's the answer from Tivo...
> 
> _TiVo charges sales tax in the following states for hardware and/or service:_
> ...


Nice find. Thanks.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

(1) Premiere XL with lifetime ordered a couple weeks ago. Looking forward to it arriving.


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

Replaced an S2DT on 9.99 plan with a Premiere XL with Lifetime, and ordered a Premiere normal with Lifetime on my S3 Lifetime.
Time to sunset both my S2s 
Thanks,
-Shaown


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

Added a Premiere (Lifetime) to my Lifetime S2. Was not driven by new product, it's just time to finally step up to HD as my TV is dying. Put that upgrade off for as long as I could.

Would have been a TivoHD if these hadn't come out.

-DPF


----------



## supersportsfan (Sep 15, 2005)

So, I splurged...and grabbed a base model premiere...I hope I am not disappointed.


----------



## darock159 (Nov 14, 2007)

me too, I ordered an LX last night. Contrary to a lot of people I am really excited about the new Tivo. I see this as a great platform to build off of. Hopefully Tivo will get them out sooner rather than later.


----------



## riekl (Jan 29, 2001)

darock159 said:


> me too, I ordered an LX last night. Contrary to a lot of people I am really excited about the new Tivo. I see this as a great platform to build off of. Hopefully Tivo will get them out sooner rather than later.


Just out of curiosity .. what are you excited about ? I for one am extremely disapointed in Tivo especially after the huge announcement that this was going to blow everyone away. This is nothing but a Tivo HD with a faster processor, slightly larger HD and (soon) new interface.

Doesn't address any of the issues Tivo users have been screaming about for years (SDV, 2 tuner limit, no cooperation between multiple tivos, slow as heck transfers (this MAY be resolved but it is yet to be seen, the fact that tivo left in a 10/100 nic is not promising) ).

This is a Series 3.1 box not 4.0


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

I pre-ordered the Premiere this morning and it will be my first TiVo box. Dish Network is my primary carrier, but I plan on using the Premiere with Comcast Cable's Digital Economy package as a secondary box.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

riekl said:


> Just out of curiosity .. what are you excited about ? I for one am extremely disapointed in Tivo especially after the huge announcement that this was going to blow everyone away. This is nothing but a Tivo HD with a faster processor, slightly larger HD and (soon) new interface.
> 
> Doesn't address any of the issues Tivo users have been screaming about for years (SDV, 2 tuner limit, no cooperation between multiple tivos, slow as heck transfers (this MAY be resolved but it is yet to be seen, the fact that tivo left in a 10/100 nic is not promising) ).
> 
> This is a Series 3.1 box not 4.0


no point in gigabit if it can't take advantage of it.

It's definitely a series 4 box. New faster hardware. I'm excited.


----------



## riekl (Jan 29, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> no point in gigabit if it can't take advantage of it.


That's just it, there is no technical reason it shouldn't be able to. My PC which has Windows bloatware on it has no trouble writing/reading 3 HD movie streams and still copying 20-30MB over the network at the same time (thats about 8-10x the speed Tivo can manage on the same hard drive folks) its pathetic


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I didn't realize your PC was running on a Broadcom chip.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

riekl said:


> Just out of curiosity .. what are you excited about ? I for one am extremely disapointed in Tivo especially after the huge announcement that this was going to blow everyone away. This is nothing but a Tivo HD with a faster processor, slightly larger HD and (soon) new interface.
> 
> Doesn't address any of the issues Tivo users have been screaming about for years (SDV, 2 tuner limit, no cooperation between multiple tivos, slow as heck transfers (this MAY be resolved but it is yet to be seen, the fact that tivo left in a 10/100 nic is not promising) ).
> 
> This is a Series 3.1 box not 4.0


Please, give it a rest will you!? If the TiVo Premiere doesn't excite you, why don't you just go somewhere else. Some of us don't have any issues with the TiVo HD and are genuinely excited with the Premiere and with what the software might be able to do. It's not a revolutionary step forward, but that doesn't get my knickers in a twist like it appears to do to you.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

riekl said:


> That's just it, there is no technical reason it shouldn't be able to. My PC which has Windows bloatware on it has no trouble writing/reading 3 HD movie streams and still copying 20-30MB over the network at the same time (thats about 8-10x the speed Tivo can manage on the same hard drive folks) its pathetic


And exactly how much did it cost you for the hardware, the Windows software and any other piece of commercial software you needed to build and run this amazing machine? If it was cheaper than $250, we must let TiVo know immediately so they can junk their machines and start mass producing a clone of what you have.


----------



## LoneWolf15 (Mar 20, 2010)

Just preordered my XL and 3-year warranty --and got lifetime transferred from a grandfathered Series 1, passed on to me from someone. Eagerly awaiting it, so I can pass my lifetime ReplayTV on to a family member, start recording in HD, and be able to record two channels at once (which is all I really need). Also eager to try out using the new Tivo add-in for my HP Mediasmart server to offload and preserve shows I'd like to keep.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

riekl said:


> That's just it, there is no technical reason it shouldn't be able to. My PC which has Windows bloatware on it has no trouble writing/reading 3 HD movie streams and still copying 20-30MB over the network at the same time (thats about 8-10x the speed Tivo can manage on the same hard drive folks) its pathetic


I was doing that eight years ago with my PC and my HD recordings and HD tuner cards on my gigabit network. But that was a PC. That is not a stand alone box.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

LoneWolf15 said:


> Just preordered my XL and 3-year warranty --and got lifetime transferred from a grandfathered Series 1, passed on to me from someone. Eagerly awaiting it, so I can pass my lifetime ReplayTV on to a family member, start recording in HD, and be able to record two channels at once (which is all I really need). Also eager to try out using the new Tivo add-in for my HP Mediasmart server to offload and preserve shows I'd like to keep.


Welcome to the TiVolution.


----------



## flaminiom (Dec 27, 2008)

riekl said:


> Just out of curiosity .. what are you excited about ? I for one am extremely disapointed in Tivo especially after the huge announcement that this was going to blow everyone away. This is nothing but a Tivo HD with a faster processor, slightly larger HD and (soon) new interface.
> 
> Doesn't address any of the issues Tivo users have been screaming about for years (SDV, 2 tuner limit, no cooperation between multiple tivos, slow as heck transfers (this MAY be resolved but it is yet to be seen, the fact that tivo left in a 10/100 nic is not promising) ).
> 
> This is a Series 3.1 box not 4.0


Not sure how widely SDV is, or even if it will be widely deployed. The market is in flux. Tivo I'm sure is trying to keep box costs down, so adding another $50-$75 or whatever probably doesn't make much sense. I suppose they could add it as an option, but I'm sure it was a judgment call. I'd expect Tivo to updated the S4 or come out with S5 box with a DOCSYS 3 modem when/if it makes sense. If you're where SDV is deployed, then Tivo probably isn't your best option.

I really think Tivo wants you to have multiple boxes (and multiple service) for more than two turners. Again, a cost thing where a small percentage would utilize such a thing, and Tivo probably figures let the power users pay for the second box subscription. Maybe they're wrong and a third tuner would be a big selling feature, but they may also lose a lot of second box subs.

I agree on transfer speeds, although the TIvoHD is totally CPU or software limited, not the network interface. If it makes full use of 100 Mb, it will have no problem sending HD faster than you can watch it. I'd still like Gb, just for the sake of it, but practically speaking 100 Mb is fine. The highest bitrate OTA is only 1/5 of that pipe.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

riekl said:


> That's just it, there is no technical reason it shouldn't be able to. My PC which has Windows bloatware on it has no trouble writing/reading 3 HD movie streams and still copying 20-30MB over the network at the same time (thats about 8-10x the speed Tivo can manage on the same hard drive folks) its pathetic


Since the iPhone 3GS has a faster processor in it that the new Tivo Premiere's, you might want to try a more apples-to-apples comparison.

The Tivo isn't a PC, it's a $250 CE device.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

AbMagFab said:


> Since the iPhone 3GS has a faster processor in it that the new Tivo Premiere's, you might want to try a more apples-to-apples comparison.
> 
> The Tivo isn't a PC, it's a $250 CE device.


A MULTITASKING $250 CE device. It has the iPhone beat.


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

Pre-Ordered my XL on March 10th. Can't wait to get it. Not looking forward to the visit from Comcast to setup the M-Card though :-(


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

tazzmission said:


> Not looking forward to the visit from Comcast to setup the M-Card though :-(


You can say that again!


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

+ 1 on the Comcast cablecard fear.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

Since I'm replacing my TiVo HD with a Premiere XL and I already have an M-Card installed in the TiVo HD, I'm hoping I'll be able to just call Comcast and read them the details from the screen once I plug the card into the XL!


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Feb 9, 2008)

TrueTurbo said:


> A MULTITASKING $250 CE device. It has the iPhone beat.


What's the point of multitasking if it's going to slow everything to a crawl? The Premiere looks awfully slow in those videos.


----------



## flaminiom (Dec 27, 2008)

TrueTurbo said:


> Since I'm replacing my TiVo HD with a Premiere XL and I already have an M-Card installed in the TiVo HD, I'm hoping I'll be able to just call Comcast and read them the details from the screen once I plug the card into the XL!


Hope springs eternal.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

TWinbrook46636 said:


> What's the point of multitasking if it's going to slow everything to a crawl? The Premiere looks awfully slow in those videos.


The current TiVo HD handles multitasking just fine. Don't know about you but my TiVo HD responds fine while it's recording 2 shows and playing back another, or when recording 2 shows and I'm flicking through the menus performing searches, organizing stuff, checking out showcases or streaming videos from online, etc.

The Premiere CPU is more powerful than the TiVo HD and dual-core to boot so I don't have any worries. The Premiere in the videos was running beta software and you don't know how it was connected. It was drawing down rich content from the Internet. If it was connected by WiFi to the routers in a typical exhibition hall, I think it was performing pretty damned well!

None of my AV equipment is connected with WiFi in my apartment. I hid 100' of CAT 6 cable below the base boards and put cheap Gb Netgear switches at each end. I think the Premiere will perform just fine for me.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Just put my order in today for the XL model.


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

Pre-ordered 3 Premiers on Friday. Now I have to wait...........................


----------



## Hew (Apr 18, 2004)

Just pre ordered today. Upgraded my one year service to Tivo Premier XL for 400 bucks.


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

Just ordered my xl yesterday.


----------



## Goldwing2001 (Sep 30, 2006)

Ordered my Premire XL on March 3rd.


----------



## brosamj (Sep 26, 2005)

Ordered the Premiere on March 17th. I have the monthly subscription on my old HD box at $6.95. They let me keep that price and gave me a $9.95 price monthly (payable monthly) after I hedged on getting the Premiere. So, $17 a month to run both boxes. I am fine with that.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

brosamj said:


> So, $17 a month to run both boxes. I am fine with that.


I pay Comcast that much just for one of their crappy boxes.


----------



## PhiTauBill (Sep 20, 2002)

on Sunday 3/21. Anyone have a good idea of when we can expect TiVo.com pre-orders to ship?


----------



## bobdolee (Mar 17, 2010)

Ordered a premiere xl on March 6th. impatiently waiting.


----------



## raker (Jan 20, 2003)

I pro actively picked up an M card from my local Comcast office. They will hand them out to you. I recently installed two S cards in my new HDXL. No problems. They were out of stock on M cards at the time. That's why I went to the local office first to reserve/get an M card first. I then went home and ordered a Premiere XL from Amazon. I am a prime member, no shipping or taxes where I live. I am now waiting for release day...(to tell my wife).


----------



## Unseen Llama (Nov 29, 2005)

raker said:


> I pro actively picked up an M card from my local Comcast office. They will hand them out to you. I recently installed two S cards in my new HDXL. No problems. They were out of stock on M cards at the time. That's why I went to the local office first to reserve/get an M card first. I then went home and ordered a Premiere XL from Amazon. I am a prime member, no shipping or taxes where I live. I am now waiting for release day...(to tell my wife).


So I called 1 800 Comcast tonight to try and reserve an M-card at my local office. They said that they couldn't do that on the phone, but I can go to my local office and pick one up. They will do some initial setup of the card there, and I will be able to take it home and call in to complete the setup. No truckroll at all! This is a much different attitude from previous years trying to get cablecards installed. Looks like I'm going to stop by the local office tomorrow on the way home from work! :up:


----------



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

so I'm moving all the recordings off to TiVo Desktop and the 1TB S3 I still have. Looking forward to getting the Premiere XL soon. 

My original S3 will ship out by this weekend, so we'll be down to just dual tuners soon.  but by Mid-April, back up to 4 + the new interface, twice the storage on the new box, and faster processing


----------



## jdgarrido (Jan 17, 2005)

Called Comcast South Florida and they still require for a tech to come and install it the cable card.


----------



## raker (Jan 20, 2003)

I just had to cancel my Amazon order for PXL. I contacted Tivo and the special priced upgrade offer was only available through through them (Tivo). Lifetime at 199, vs 399 lifetime if I buy through Amazon. I still get free shipping from Tivo, but now I have to pay around $50 in taxes. I still come out ahead, but come on...Amazon or Tivo, I should be able to get the upgrade offer. 

Que sera, sera. I should have such problems.


----------



## raker (Jan 20, 2003)

jdgarrido said:


> Called Comcast South Florida and they still require for a tech to come and install it the cable card.


It really is a shame and a scam Cable co.'s do this. You stick the card in the right slot, a grey screen with info comes up, you contact your cable serv and read them the numbers on the TV and your all set.

Greed I tell you. I guess this is the way it's done, but still. It's too easy and they're just milking more money from us.

Rant off...


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

raker said:


> ...I still come out ahead, but come on...Amazon or Tivo, I should be able to get the upgrade offer.


Don't forget that Amazon takes a piece of that money you give them for the TiVo, so a discounted offer through them takes that much more from TiVo corp. It's not in TiVo's best interest to offer a discount through them at this time.


----------



## chg (Jul 28, 2007)

orangeboy said:


> Don't forget that Amazon takes a piece of that money you give them for the TiVo, so a discounted offer through them takes that much more from TiVo corp. It's not in TiVo's best interest to offer a discount through them at this time.


It may be in their best interest, but it may be costing them sales. I would like to get one from BestBuy, or, maybe Amazon. Since I can't get the lifetime discount from those retailers, I am not getting one at this time. Seems several people here would like to get one from other sources. Guess they know what they are doing and the additional income from direct sales, makes up for any lost sales from other vendors.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

chg said:


> It may be in their best interest, but it may be costing them sales. I would like to get one from BestBuy, or, maybe Amazon. Since I can't get the lifetime discount from those retailers, I am not getting one at this time. Seems several people here would like to get one from other sources. Guess they know what they are doing and the additional income from direct sales, makes up for any lost sales from other vendors.


I don't know about _additional_ income from direct sales, considering the discounts offered with the upgrade program (like the OP wanted with retailers). I'd consider it not incurring additional _loss_.


----------

